# Western NC



## jaob85j (Oct 4, 2009)

I live in Asheville NC and am interested in working in the tree industry. I don't have any arborist or tree care experience. Where do I get started.


----------



## ASD (Oct 4, 2009)

School


----------



## jaob85j (Oct 4, 2009)

*School?ACRT?*

School? what school? ACRT institute? If I take the basic course is that a good start to get hired?


----------



## B-Edwards (Oct 12, 2009)

I would call all the tree services in the local phone book and ask if they are hiring. You could also check for a job with the company who is clearing lines for your local power company and start there. If you want in you can get in but its harder for slackers to get a job these days which imo is a good thing.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Nov 7, 2009)

Jaob85a,
I sent you a PM.


----------

